# Spoof on HSUS ads-



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

Love it! I've been following HUMANEwatch for some time and I am appalled at what HSUS gets away with.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

This is great! I'm posting it


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you for posting this! Glad to see the HSUS is being looked at a little more closely.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

What a great video, thank you for sharing it. I don't donate to any of the "BIG" charities very often any more, I give my money to smaller local rescues or use it for transporting. I also like the Charity Navigator for checking up on which ones might be doing the kinds of things I approve of.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!!! that just went on my facebook page! i wish more ppl were aware of what these giant scam artists actually did w/their money. 

dw~


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

PETA with suits and deodorant XD. I love it!


----------

